# Looking for new RDA



## lt_sparky (13/9/17)

Hi

I've grown bored with my troll v2 so I'm looking for something new I would appreciate some advice.

Things I'm looking for:
- value is a factor, I'm not made of money but I'm willing to spend a little for something special.
- flavour and clouds, almost goes without saying
- size, I don't want something to small, looking for 24mm or something. Again however if you convince me that I'm wrong I'll accept that.

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (13/9/17)

The original goon 24mm is a winner...
Dead rabbit looks awsome don't have one but want one.
Ubuntu 24mm locally made also dont have one but want one.
And a few hundred more
Maybe some more information like your price range could help to narrow it down.

22mm single coil rda's like the wasp nano is epic in the flavour department and just a breeze to build and wick.


----------



## Friep (13/9/17)

KZOR said:


> This is my current RDA standings on the SS clapton coils i use.
> 
> 1) CSMNT
> 2) Goon
> ...



@KZOR's list of rda's can trust this guys reviews think he has a new list since some of the newer rda's came out


----------



## Friep (13/9/17)

Any specific rda that you have in mind? Then we can do some pros and cons? 
I just love rda's and think all of them has a place. 

Choosing a new one for me its all about the deck, easy of building and wicking and flavour and looks.

But to tell the trough I want them all...


----------



## JonaDTD (13/9/17)

Thought about the Druga? Looks to be well built and very simple - priced well too - GASsing for that...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (13/9/17)

lt_sparky said:


> Hi
> 
> I've grown bored with my troll v2 so I'm looking for something new I would appreciate some advice.
> 
> ...



Suggestion: Pick up a Vandy Vape Pulse 24mm — Mine is brilliant! Great value for money.

The Dead Rabbit (I don't have one) is also recommended. The drip tip you get is a resin tip, which you would normally pay between R180 and R220 for as a separate item. So effectively you can knock that amount off the wholesale price.

Just dive into dripping and buy what you can afford. Most of the new 24mm RDA's are pretty much one and the same thing, re packaged.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/9/17)

I bought an icon as a back up RDA and have used it more than my Goon. 

Tremendous value for money!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lt_sparky (13/9/17)

Thanks for the help guys. I've looked at the druga and i really like the look of it but I've heard that the clamps make it frustrating to build on.


----------



## r0ckf1re (13/9/17)

Dead Rabbit, you can't go wrong. Also very reasonable on price. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Friep (13/9/17)

Also sometging to consider is the Vandy Vape's Mesh RDA... having the option of mesh or normal coils can be nice price also not to bad...


----------



## CeeJay (13/9/17)

I know this is not a sale thread but if you're interested in a CSMNT pm me and we can talk. I'm also in Cape Town.

For me, the most important thing of any RDA is the build in it and placement of coils. The higher end RDA‘s such as Goons, CSMNT‘s and Reloads do however always win in craftsmanship.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

